# Can't Believe....



## zaraspook04 (Dec 15, 2016)

I can't believe I saw this one! I was walking across the peanut field and found it. When I picked it up, I felt truly blessed to find such an intricate work of art.

It's hard to believe and comprehend the skill that went into making this because it is so small. Heck...I could barely hold it to take the pictures!

Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 16, 2016)

Congrats........Thats a heck of a find!!!


----------

